# DIY. Out door Reflected Light box for Macro Photography



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I love to do Cheap and Work DIY. all the times, try to solve the problems of my love Photography.
This one, Try to solve the problem of the side light to make the overall perfected natural sunlight for the tiny subject of Macro Photography and get the perfected pictures.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, I love to do Cheap and Work DIY. all the times, try to solve the problems of my love Photography.


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, I love to do Cheap and Work DIY. all the times, try to solve the problems of my love Photography.


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, I love to do Cheap and Work DIY. all the times, try to solve the problems of my love Photography.

Enjoy this DIY.
Surapon


----------

